# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - Waterfowler Innovations



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome our newest sponsor - Waterfowler Innovations.

http://waterfowlerinnovations.com/

They have some great motion decoys as well as the Water Hog that's great for keeping frozen water open.

Please check them out!


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

The Super Feeder is Awesome! And it's made with quality, American made G&H DECOY! You need to check this out!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard. :thumb:


----------

